# July's Photo Challenge - 'Open'



## Culhwch (Jul 7, 2009)

Alright, it's been a week now since June left us behind, shivering or sweltering as the case may be, so I'll post up July's photo challenge...

OPEN​ 
The usual rules apply:
*​**​*- Only two photographs per participant.
- Try not to use photographs already posted around the site.
- Voting starts around the 27th.
- Even those who don't enter a photograph can still vote in the poll. 

...but there's a newy:

- The winner must post a new challenge within a reasonable timeframe (to be established by popular opinion, suggestions below).

Click away!​


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2009)

sweet! I've got a lovely new photo of my dog Jenna:


----------



## Wybren (Jul 8, 2009)

Awww Jemma reminds me of my old dog Bop - except Bop was more black than blue and was more rotund.


----------



## JDP (Jul 8, 2009)

Sorry, is 'open' the theme, or is the competition open?


----------



## BookStop (Jul 8, 2009)

Both, JDP 

Jen is pretty rotund, Wy - I think the angle is accentuating her head more than her lovely round tummy


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm really hoping to get some time this month to take some photos. Hopefully I'll have a couple submissions this month.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2009)

Here's one from me.


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 9, 2009)

And here's another


----------



## BookStop (Jul 10, 2009)

Dead branches are always so spooky - I love it.


----------



## Pyar (Jul 10, 2009)

Here's two from me:
(btw how do i put pictures in so they are the full size? cause I have just been putting them into an album but that shrinks them)

*Lonely at the Beach*




*
Concrete Tower*


----------



## Wybren (Jul 10, 2009)

Pyar, try using somewhere like Photo bucket or Flickr.

Some good photos so far!


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 12, 2009)

This is all I've got at the moment... I took it for my major works that I'm doing right now but I doubt I'll use it for that.
And yes, my handwriting is messy.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 14, 2009)

At least it's readable, Geoff 

Here's another from me - Faux-Hawk


----------



## Rodders (Jul 14, 2009)

That Tower's interesting Pyar. What is it?


----------



## Deathpool (Jul 14, 2009)

These are some good photos so far. Now if I look at the photos every day maybe this time I'll come up with a stale mate. Oops! I just realized that I'm supposed to avoid stale mate and choose.


----------



## Erin99 (Jul 14, 2009)

Bookstop, that dog shot is _amazing_! I am jealous. I'd love to get an arty-looking low key shot of a pet (not that I have any pets, mind).


----------



## Lioness (Jul 14, 2009)

That second one looks almost fairytale, Leish. It's pretty cool.

I've finally decided mine...though really they could conform to a tree theme. Open themes leave me too much indecision. So I was rough on myself.

Here they are:


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 15, 2009)

Okay, my first effort:


----------



## Rinman (Jul 15, 2009)

Give this a shot. Near our old trailerpark here in Manitoba, Canada.


----------



## Pyar (Jul 15, 2009)

Rodders said:


> That Tower's interesting Pyar. What is it?



I have no idea.  I just saw it when I went hiking with my friends one time and had to take a picture of it cause it looked so unusual. Your guess is as good is mine as to what its for.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 20, 2009)

And two...


----------



## Yoda (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Yoda (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my other Photo from the Biggin Hill airshow a few weeks ago


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

Cul, that has to be the best macro I've seen in any of the competitions yet.  

Anyway, here are mine.  Leish and I are going away on Friday, but we'll be back on the 31st, and should be able to cast our votes as long as the voting doesn't end _too _early on that day.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 21, 2009)

Well it's usually midnight Arizona time, so I think you should squeeze in.

Love the layered colours in that first shot!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 21, 2009)

That should give us plenty of time; we'll be home mid-to-late afternoon (GMT), depending on delays.  


And thanks!


----------



## BookStop (Jul 21, 2009)

Leisha said:


> Bookstop, that dog shot is _amazing_! I am jealous. I'd love to get an arty-looking low key shot of a pet (not that I have any pets, mind).


 
Thanks, Leisha. Usually she looks up at the camera at the last moment and we get great shots of her lovely googley eyes...this one she was focused on a refelction ont he floor - she's a bit crazy, but cute.


----------



## Lioness (Jul 26, 2009)

We getting voting up soon? No-one's posted in here in 5 days.


----------



## Majimaune (Jul 27, 2009)

Hmm it is the 27th as well...


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 27, 2009)

Actually it's about midnight last night in Arizona...


----------



## Lioness (Jul 27, 2009)

Right. I forgot us Aussies are ahead of everyone else.

*goes back in time*


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I got some photos in the competition this month!  Here are mine...


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 27, 2009)

It's time for another round of voting!! As always, the rules are as follows - 

****Any member of the Chrons may cast a vote, even if they did not enter a photo for the challenge****​ 

**Please don't vote for yourself**
**You may only cast your vote once**
**The poll will end at 11:59 pm on Friday 7/31 (Arizona time)**​ 
The winner will decide the challenge theme for August! 


* Good Luck Everyone!!! *​ 
*Vote!!!*​


----------



## AE35Unit (Jul 27, 2009)

I had to vote for Lady's flower macro there,I'm a sucker for good macro! Cul's black and white rose is a very close second!


----------



## Pyar (Jul 27, 2009)

I went with Sephiroth. I love the colors of the landscape, especially the first one.


----------



## BookStop (Jul 27, 2009)

I voted for Leisha's rats, erm, I mean seagulls. The picture is so clear and the poses so 'gully that it looks cgi or something. Anyway, I really dig it.

Cul's flowers and Lioness' trees were close seconds.


----------



## Tillane (Jul 27, 2009)

Another vote for Seph's landscapes here.  That first one is just beautiful.  Leish's gulls a close second, Cul's rose a close third.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 28, 2009)

Trawling back through the thread, I was torn between Foxbat's second, Lioness's second, Seph's first, and Lady's first. Had to go with Lady, but it was very, very close...


----------



## Wybren (Jul 28, 2009)

Darp and drat, I thought I still had time to post. Oh well I'll just have to make sure I get in early next time 

I voted for Sephs first one, there is something about the bright colours of the beach there that remind me of home.


----------



## Lioness (Jul 28, 2009)

I like lots of them, but Lady's are the ones that grab me the most. Hence, I voted for them (or will, in a little bit)


----------



## Foxbat (Jul 28, 2009)

I like things that go really fast really loudly and - for that reason - Yoda's plane shot was a strong contender. 

I finally decided on Lady's first flower shot. My decision was not for any technical reason but because I thought that if you drew smiley faces on the stamens, it would look like something from an alien planet.

Sorry but I've had a hard day


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Jul 28, 2009)

Another tough choice this month. I liked Leisha's second shot, the composition and the colors were great, and also Cul's first shot which is a great macro shot. But in the end I went with Foxbat's second shot of the tree with the dark, brooding clouds in the background.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2009)

I voted for Cul's rose, because it's a beautiful shot, and very well executed. I also loved Foxbat's dead tree, Leisha's pics, and Lady W's pink flower. 

Posting this from darkest France. ;p Heading home tomorrow, though...meh. 

Anyway, lots of good pictures, as always. May the best Chronner win.


----------



## Wybren (Aug 1, 2009)

Sephiroth said:


> Anyway, lots of good pictures, as always. May the best Chronner win.



Looks like its you this month my friend!


----------



## Culhwch (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats, Seph! New theme time!


----------



## Sephiroth (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks, everyone: for the votes, and for the nice comments. 

It's an honour to have won amidst such fierce competition.  Cheers!  



I shall go ahead and post my theme for August.  Hope y'all like it.  ~_^


----------



## Lady of Winterfell (Aug 3, 2009)

And with 38% of the vote, our winner for June is......



*Sephiroth!!!*​

Congratulations Seph!!! Some great landscape shots you had this month.
The August challenge is up and running, so see you all there!


----------



## Pyar (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats Sephiroth!!!  Good job. Your next theme is hard, but I think we'll get some good submissions like always.


----------

